# ca20e head gasket 88 stanza



## macmichael (Feb 1, 2005)

i need help..........coolant in oil, after a overheat when the rad drain plug broke off........ looks like i'll have to pull the head and have it checked for cracks / warpage.....i,ve never removed the head on one of these engines before and any guidance,tips, info on the procedure would be greatly appreciated........thankz macmichael.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

the best advice to give you is to go out and buy a chilton or haynes manual. You'll be glad you did. They're pretty straight forward and exact on how to do it. Hopefully your heads not warped  good luck


----------



## macmichael (Feb 1, 2005)

Gsolo said:


> the best advice to give you is to go out and buy a chilton or haynes manual. You'll be glad you did. They're pretty straight forward and exact on how to do it. Hopefully your heads not warped  good luck


yea thankz...i have a chiltons manual and its a little vague on somethings thats all.....seems to be different procedures between a ca20 and a ca20e....


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

To check for a blown head gasket you can do a compression test and a cylinder leakdown test these can verify a problem in the engine or head. Also make sure that the cooling system is bled of all air and can pressurize correctly before tearing into the engine. One easy way to see if combustion gases are entering the cooling system is a distinct hydrocarbon smell from the overflow or radiator and also a stream of bubbles from the radiator filler neck and /or the overflow tank.

Troy


----------

